# Most unusual things found at resorts



## Victoria (Jun 19, 2006)

What surprise items have you found at a resort that is not found elsewhere.  We were pleased to have five bedrooms and a games room with a pool table at Marble Canyon.

I am not tninking of unxpected creepy crawly things!!


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 19, 2006)

A rice cooker.
It was in our timeshare on Kauai, and really surprised me.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 19, 2006)

Victoria said:
			
		

> five bedrooms and a games room with a pool table


I certainly can't top that--sounds wonderful!  But, I was surprised to find a waffle iron and a coffee grinder in the well-stocked kitchens at Eagle Crest in Oregon.


----------



## EAM (Jun 19, 2006)

A Jenn-Aire indoor grill and a sauna in the unit at French Lick Springs Villas.


----------



## perlfisher (Jun 28, 2006)

A large pot for crab cooking in the WM Gleneden


----------



## Kay H (Jun 29, 2006)

I sometimes wonder if an owner of the unit buys it and puts it there so have it when they return.  Nice gesture, if so.


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Jun 29, 2006)

A widescreen television at Williamsburg Plantation. It was a nce treat for the week since it rained everyday of this vacation except for 3 when we were there.


----------



## marion10 (Jun 29, 2006)

A working kerosene lamp in Island Park- my kids were just fascinated and we lighted it at dinner every night,


----------



## JoAnn (Jun 29, 2006)

At Samoset we found journals that previous guests had written in.  A great help for finding restaurants and things to do.


----------



## snippet (Jun 29, 2006)

JoAnn said:
			
		

> At Samoset we found journals that previous guests had written in.  A great help for finding restaurants and things to do.


That's an excellent find!  I wish every unit had one of those.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 29, 2006)

I love the bathing suit spinners at Club Intrawest. After changing in the locker room, you can put your suit in the spinner for a few seconds and it is almost dry.


----------



## MusicMan (Jun 30, 2006)

A private sauna at The Pines in Virginia.  This resort is way out in the sticks and consists of a variety of unit styles, many of them not appealing to me, but for our sons graduation we stayed in a 3 br unit there in order to have room for extended family.  It was quite a surprise to find a huge family room with tv and ping pong table and a bath with a private two person sauna.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 6, 2006)

Free wifi for everyone's laptop (we had 4) at Pahio at KaEoKai, Kauai.  Also, free replacement of wifi code card after first one was washed in the washing machine by accident.


----------

